# Rubber Bits vs. Metal



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

So my horse is in a Korsteel Soft Rubber Racing Dee Snaffle at the moment and does very well in it. However I've been considering moving him up to a metal loose-ring snaffle for the summer.

I guess I should probably state that he resists the bit in his metal full-cheek snaffle; sticks his nose almost straight out in the air, but drops right down into the rubber one.

What's pros and cons between rubber vs. metal? Should I get the loose-ring in rubber or metal?


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

If he goes well in a rubber why do you want to put him in a metal. It will only make his mouth harder... I would rather my horse go in a rubber bit any day.


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

It depends on the horse. My Arabian is very sensitive-mouthed, so I tried a rubber bit on him...he didn't like it. It didn't allow him to salivate at all and he was real uncomfortable. I put him in a metal snaffle, and he salivates and LOVES it. If it works for your horse, I'd say just stick with the rubber bit


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

My Beau said:


> If he goes well in a rubber why do you want to put him in a metal. It will only make his mouth harder... I would rather my horse go in a rubber bit any day.


I don't really want to put him in a metal bit, but the rubber doesn't allow him to salivate at all. Also, rubber bits are show legal, aren't they?


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

PiggyPablo said:


> It depends on the horse. My Arabian is very sensitive-mouthed, so I tried a rubber bit on him...he didn't like it. It didn't allow him to salivate at all and he was real uncomfortable. I put him in a metal snaffle, and he salivates and LOVES it. If it works for your horse, I'd say just stick with the rubber bit


yes, PiggyPablo, said it right. it does depend on the horse.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

it can't hurt to try it. i personally prefer metal bits because it allows the horse to salivate, and also, my horses always end up finding a way to chew through the rubber ones >.< lol


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Ne0n Zero said:


> I don't really want to put him in a metal bit, but the rubber doesn't allow him to salivate at all. Also, rubber bits are show legal, aren't they?


Ok, well it won't hurt to try. Check the rule books for your association, but I've never heard of them being illegal. Also, you could try a happy mouth - sort of in between a rubber and metal. I've seen some slobber mouths with them


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

I am in CA and i showed a mare i used to have in a happy mouth ... check the rules


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

My Beau said:


> If he goes well in a rubber why do you want to put him in a metal. It will only make his mouth harder.


Hard hands make his mouth harder, not the bit. 

Local shows are looser on rules then regional ones so it depends on what shows you want to attend. I prefer sweet iron mouth pieces or at the least copper (or copper inset) but not rubber. I try never to use stainless by itself. Many horses don't like the taste.


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

ussually, the rubber atracks saliva and sucks it in, depending on the brand. but metal its easier for the horses tongue to slip over.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> Hard hands make his mouth harder, not the bit.


I agree and disagree at the same time... If you put a horse in a stronger bit with the same light handed rider and then switch to a milder bit after some time, the horse will probably have to be reschooled a bit (no pun intended) to get them listening to it. Happens with my guy... he gets REALLY strong on xc so he goes in an elevator, but for dressage he goes in a loose ring and the next time he is in the the loose ring after a xc school it is hard work keeping him all together. Not that a rubber mouth and loose ring are that different, but still it can happen:lol:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

... But you were speaking of rubber vs metal, not different bits altogether.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I personally prefer the metal bits because I know they're going to last and there's no chance they'll break down and become uncomfortable for my horse. When we bought my pony, she came with a happy mouth bit. Here I will agree with iridehorses on the fact that hard hands make hard mouths because that's just what happened to my pony before we got her. She had a happy mouth bit, but she was not happy. Her rider practically "locked down" on her head, causing her to charge jumps and even rear a short time before they decided to sell her.

We used the happy mouth bit for a little while before I noticed that one way or another it was becoming gouged by her teeth and had developed a sharp edge that risked jabbing her in the gums. Needless to say, it went in the trash and she got herself a brand new KK Ultra bit which she absolutely loves. Also, concerning rubber bits, I was at a riding school where several horses had rubber bits but they were coming apart and were somewhat jagged in places. It's just not worth it in my opinion.

I'd suggest seeing if it's at all possible to have your horse go in a metal bit... but if he absolutely hates it, don't push the matter. If you do get a rubber bit or a happy mouth because he won't take a metal one, just be sure to take a good look at it fairly often to make sure that it's holding up well and be prepared to have to replace it a few times throughout his life.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Eolith said:


> I personally prefer the metal bits because I know they're going to last and there's no chance they'll break down and become uncomfortable for my horse. When we bought my pony, she came with a happy mouth bit. Here I will agree with iridehorses on the fact that hard hands make hard mouths because that's just what happened to my pony before we got her. She had a happy mouth bit, but she was not happy. Her rider practically "locked down" on her head, causing her to charge jumps and even rear a short time before they decided to sell her.
> 
> We used the happy mouth bit for a little while before I noticed that one way or another it was becoming gouged by her teeth and had developed a sharp edge that risked jabbing her in the gums. Needless to say, it went in the trash and she got herself a brand new KK Ultra bit which she absolutely loves. Also, concerning rubber bits, I was at a riding school where several horses had rubber bits but they were coming apart and were somewhat jagged in places. It's just not worth it in my opinion.
> 
> I'd suggest seeing if it's at all possible to have your horse go in a metal bit... but if he absolutely hates it, don't push the matter. If you do get a rubber bit or a happy mouth because he won't take a metal one, just be sure to take a good look at it fairly often to make sure that it's holding up well and be prepared to have to replace it a few times throughout his life.


That makes perfect sense. 
**** yeah I was planning on the replacements every now and then, though it is a soft rubber bit so it wouldn't be quite as hard and jagged as a hard rubber one. Either way if it got messed up in any way of course I would replace it.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry for double post, but would this bit rust easily?

http://www.statelinetack.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=SLT900267%20550


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Ne0n Zero said:


> Sorry for double post, but would this bit rust easily?
> 
> Korsteel Swt Iron Loose Copper Ring Snaffle


 ... Sigh. I'm retarded today. I meant to ask, how do you prevent it from rusting FAST. D:


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

I've tried JP Korsteel and it didn't fly with my horse (but that's him) He LOVES the Herm Sprenger KK Ultra loose ring though!  You can go on craigslist/tacktrader and find them for good prices, hardly used  The horses love the ones with Aurigan.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

The idea of sweet iron IS to rust. Horses love the taste - that's the purpose of it. I've been using a bit with sweet iron for well over 10 years on a lot of different horses without problems.


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> The idea of sweet iron IS to rust. Horses love the taste - that's the purpose of it. I've been using a bit with sweet iron for well over 10 years on a lot of different horses without problems.


This is true.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

just curious, if your horse loves the bit he's in and he goes in it well, why would you switch?


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

upnover said:


> just curious, if your horse loves the bit he's in and he goes in it well, why would you switch?


He's still a bit heavy on it.


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

I used a rubber Happy Mouth bit with my Trakehner mare. She had a super soft mouth. She was broke with a loose ring french link snaffle, but then I got her green broke and tried her in the rubber Happy Mouth since she had such a soft mouth and she did even better with that.

I got one that was apple flavored, so it helped her salivate more too.

And yes, I competed in Hunters with her and we were never told it was illegal. Infact, she did very well at the shows we went to!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Ne0n Zero said:


> He's still a bit heavy on it.


The bit isn't going to keep him from getting heavy on the bit. You have to really activate his hind end so he's pushing through... then he'll be lighter in your hands. Do lots of half halts too.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

It definitely depends on the horse. Some do better in rubber, some do better with metal.  I've always used metal, but I can understand if a horse may perform better in a rubber. It just depends.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

I ordered a sweet iron snaffle. I'll keep you updated when it arrives.


----------

